# 5300 trans wont go into 2nd 3rd or park



## parkmaintdude (Sep 16, 2011)

my 5300 transmission will only go into 1st & reverse... at least it still moves!!
the shift lever won't go forward at all...
is it a linkage thing i can get to myself from the top of the trans?


----------



## parkmaintdude (Sep 16, 2011)

never mind!! fixed it...
busted roll pin on shaft between shift knob & transmission,
broken bit wouldnt let shaft rotate forward...


----------

